# 1's on flatland and bumps



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

great tnx! 
so do i need to use a small edge angle when doing a 180 going down the slope or on flatland to? 
i also tend to just "hop" when doing a 180 instead of doing an actual ollie, would this be a bad thing?
and how about 3's? do i need to have more edge ( or come in on a small heelside turn )or just jump higher?

my friend found a way to do his 3's by kinda "hooking" his edge into the snow ( like hes catching an edge slightly ) so he gets extra momentum to throw him round the full 360 but that seems sketchy to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

i'm going to an indoor slope later today and ill try some of this stuff  
probably bail a whole lot but thats cool 

tnx for the help ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

just just back from the slope and i noticed that when using my edges my backside is easyer then my frontside, because popping on my heelside edge feels weird and unnatural.
ill just have to practice some more


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah just keep practicing man, it took me a while to get my flat 180's down but after alot of practice now they just come soooooo natural. 180's will become effortless for you in a bit. just keep practicing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Forget trying to ollie into a spin. It's counterproductive. An ollie drags your tail behind you and negates any rotational momentum you're trying to build. Try a slight nollie instead, it'll allow you to use your nose as a pivot point for the initiation and help tons with the spin.

Save ollies for straight airs off flat land or shallow kickers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

megamold said:


> just just back from the slope and i noticed that when using my edges my backside is easyer then my frontside, because popping on my heelside edge feels weird and unnatural.
> ill just have to practice some more


Personally, I feel more comfortable doing flat land fs 1's off my toe edge. Popping just a 180 off a heel edge does feel awkward, I only feel comfortable popping off my heels when I'm doing at least a 3. Whenever your doing any spin try and give your hips some rotation into the spin as your coming up to pop. If you ever watch pros ride, especially in the pipe, you can see how as they come up the wall they rotate their hips into the spin and then just pop into a 1080. All the power comes from the hips. So as you crouch down you will be fully aligned and then as you begin to stand back up rotate your hips into the spin, start by doing about 45 degrees or so. However, while you twist your hips make sure that it is primarily your hips and not your shoulders, you shoulders should stay aligned with your hips so yes they will rotate, but make sure your shoulders do not rotate beyond your hips. and then as you leave the ground and your board begins to rotate wait until the board is aligned with your hips and then continue rotating your whole body. This should help make 1's feel more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> Whenever your doing any spin try and give your hips some rotation into the spin as your coming up to pop. If you ever watch pros ride, especially in the pipe, you can see how as they come up the wall they rotate their hips into the spin and then just pop into a 1080. All the power comes from the hips. So as you crouch down you will be fully aligned and then as you begin to stand back up rotate your hips into the spin, start by doing about 45 degrees or so. However, while you twist your hips make sure that it is primarily your hips and not your shoulders, you shoulders should stay aligned with your hips so yes they will rotate, but make sure your shoulders do not rotate beyond your hips. and then as you leave the ground and your board begins to rotate wait until the board is aligned with your hips and then continue rotating your whole body. This should help make 1's feel more comfortable.


wow , this didnt make any sense to me when i first read it but i went to the indoor slope yesterday and after experimenting for a couple of minutes it just clicked ! 
this is seriously one of the most effective things i have tried. 
not only did it help with my 1's over bumps and jumps , but it also helped massively with my spins when sliding over boxes ! 
before i would just throw my shoulders round as hard as i could but this was sketchy at best ( sometimes coming short , sometimes not turning at all ) but now it feels like i have full control of my spin at all times. 
i geuss that before i would just throw my shoulders but my hips would basicly freeze or barely turn at all.
i still need some more practice to hit it consistently but the difference is huge  
tnx for the great tip ! 
one more Q tough, why is it so important to not turn the shoulders further then the hips? is this only when doing spins on bumps or jumps ? cause when i look at some pro's going over rails and boxes i can see them spinning their shoulders earlyer then their hips or spinning their shoulders just a bit faster then their hips.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

also for the spinning part i sometimes find it easier to spin fs 180s off my toes. toeside frontside spins are pretty hard off jumps but doing it on flat ground should be a lot easier and help give you more spinning options. also i think snowboarding101 was saying dont twist your shoulders past your hips because when your first learning it can sometimes throw your balance off to do that cause your still figuring out the basics. once you become a more advanced ridier people will move their hips past their shoulders or vice verse to make it look like a "rewind" which a more advanced spin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

megamold said:


> wow , this didnt make any sense to me when i first read it but i went to the indoor slope yesterday and after experimenting for a couple of minutes it just clicked !
> this is seriously one of the most effective things i have tried.
> not only did it help with my 1's over bumps and jumps , but it also helped massively with my spins when sliding over boxes !
> before i would just throw my shoulders round as hard as i could but this was sketchy at best ( sometimes coming short , sometimes not turning at all ) but now it feels like i have full control of my spin at all times.
> ...


Thats great to hear, glad I could help. It isn't absolutely imperative to never rotate your shoulders beyond your hips. But whenever I'm teaching beginner park/spins I tell my students to never rotate their shoulders beyond their hips so that they learn to use their hips for the power of the spin. So yes, you will see pros and other riders rotate their shoulders beyond their hips, but by avoiding this when first learning spins it will teach your body to use your hips to get the necessary power for the spin. As you said, when you attempted to start the spin with your shoulders it was very sketchy. This is why we use our hips. So for now I recommend sticking with the idea of keeping your shoulders and hips inline so you can build that muscle memory.



Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> also for the spinning part i sometimes find it easier to spin fs 180s off my toes. toeside frontside spins are pretty hard off jumps but doing it on flat ground should be a lot easier and help give you more spinning options. also i think snowboarding101 was saying dont twist your shoulders past your hips because when your first learning it can sometimes throw your balance off to do that cause your still figuring out the basics. once you become a more advanced ridier people will move their hips past their shoulders or vice verse to make it look like a "rewind" which a more advanced spin.


By rewind do you mean a shifty? or perhaps prewind? Never heard the term rewind associated with spinning.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

a "rewind" in a spin would be like im spinning frontside while doing a backside shifty then when im towards the end of my spin i bring my lower body around to catch up with the upper body, looks pretty cool once you master it.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't really know what I do but I just do it. I find it easier to go from taking off switch and landing reg then the opposite...I suck though but will still huck a 1 off anything I can see, hehe. 

My favorite variation off this is a switch 1 ending in a tail tap of any sign etc I can find!! Jib signs, lose pass...yeah whatever! I would have never started "jibbing" signs if it wasn't for the stoopid on mtn photographers at Breck. Lame bastards put a sign advertising they are shooting in the middle of Peak 9, some green off Quicksilver chair. I'm trying to teach my GF how to board... So the sign is in the middle and if she goes left she drifts to tree's, right it's off camber and away from the run. After listening to her whine and watching her struggle getting past that damn sign in the middle of the run I decided to punt it about 25-30 feet. Next time around it was setup again but on the SIDE of the run right off the lift where it should be!!


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I don't really know what I do but I just do it. I find it easier to go from taking off switch and landing reg then the opposite...I suck though but will still huck a 1 off anything I can see, hehe.
> 
> My favorite variation off this is a switch 1 ending in a tail tap of any sign etc I can find!! Jib signs, lose pass...yeah whatever! I would have never started "jibbing" signs if it wasn't for the stoopid on mtn photographers at Breck. Lame bastards put a sign advertising they are shooting in the middle of Peak 9, some green off Quicksilver chair. I'm trying to teach my GF how to board... So the sign is in the middle and if she goes left she drifts to tree's, right it's off camber and away from the run. After listening to her whine and watching her struggle getting past that damn sign in the middle of the run I decided to punt it about 25-30 feet. Next time around it was setup again but on the SIDE of the run right off the lift where it should be!!


Haha, SHARPSHOOTER! I agree, they're not in the best place for beginners, but it is a pretty wide run. I think this was taken on that run (not sure, it was my first time at Breck)


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

spirited driver said:


> Haha, SHARPSHOOTER! I agree, they're not in the best place for beginners, but it is a pretty wide run. I think this was taken on that run (not sure, it was my first time at Breck)


ROFL...That's it fosho!! Check this out...Your's is better! EXACT same run but further down!


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice, nice :laugh: Shit, same board too! I was demoing the Evo-R that day (from Boardroom), and ended up buying it a few weeks later-


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice style "spirited driver" is that a evo-r? if it is then damn I heard it was flexy but I didnt know it was THAT flexy, looks like a noodle


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> a "rewind" in a spin would be like im spinning frontside while doing a backside shifty then when im towards the end of my spin i bring my lower body around to catch up with the upper body, looks pretty cool once you master it.


Yeah I understand what your talking about, just never heard it said as a rewind. I usually just consider it a shifty.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Nice style "spirited driver" is that a evo-r? if it is then damn I heard it was flexy but I didnt know it was THAT flexy, looks like a noodle


Yeah, that was an Evo-R; I was demoing it from a local board shop, so it may have been a little "broken in"  But seriously, it felt super stable that day, and I later bought one of my own and finished last season on it- it's not a noodle at all. Very solid for all-around riding. The SL-R would be a better choice for riding harder and faster, but that's not as much my style. I did however take the thing on bumps, steeps, etc. and while it wasn't the _best_ stick for that, it never had me lacking confidence. In the end, I just love really laying into flat ground presses, hence the "noodle look" (which is also visually compounded by the RC)


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Is that the Vans UY jacket you've got on? i've been looking at picking it up hopefully from brociety.com if they relist it... how does it hold up for shitty/sunny weather and what not? it's rated 20k/20k so I can assume it does well.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Joshbosh said:


> Is that the Vans UY jacket you've got on? i've been looking at picking it up hopefully from brociety.com if they relist it... how does it hold up for shitty/sunny weather and what not? it's rated 20k/20k so I can assume it does well.


Heheh, I feel like I keep hijacking this thread :dunno: 

Good eye, yes, that is the Vans UY jacket, and I did get it on brociety last season ($70!) It's a GREAT jacket, although more of a shell. I prefer to layer than have a down filled marshmallow-man jacket, so as long as this is your style, I'd definitely recommend it to anyone. Yeah, it's 20k/20mm, so high up there in those regards. I never got wet wearing it, and it's thin enough to be functional when it's warmer. Honestly, it's the BEST jacket I've had in a long time, my current favorite (and that blue color is awesome in person!) The only thing I would improve would be a few more pockets, but it hasn't been an issue so far.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm all about the layers too, you're lucky you got the blue one... best colour out there, doesn't look like they have any in stock left though.


----------

